

Why easy deployment is great - jokull
http://www.solberg.is/kraftwerk.html

======
angelbob
Similarly, Ruby developers are flocking to easier technologies like Passenger
in droves rather than sticking with the older (but often faster) technologies
like NGinX and mongrel_cluster.

It's nice to have the powerful technologies for more "serious" deployments,
but it's _really_ nice to be able to easily get a quick project up and
running.

Heroku, as he mentions, is fabulous for that.

